
Lost Sense of Smell May Be Peculiar Clue to Coronavirus Infection - garycomtois
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/health/coronavirus-symptoms-smell-taste.html
======
foldr
The NYT apparently thinks that "curry" is a spice.

~~~
yorwba
Is it not?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curry_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curry_tree)

~~~
foldr
Not really. Curry leaf isn't an essential (or even particularly common)
ingredient in curry powder, or in curries. I think it's unlikely that the
article was intending to refer to the odour of curry leaves specifically.

